# New Pup



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

Just wanted to show off the new addition. He is 8 weeks old and already 18lbs.


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

he is too cute!!!


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Look at those paws! Gonna be a brute.


----------



## 61Bubbletop (Apr 29, 2011)

Boxer? Whatever the breed, he is fine! X2 on the paws comment.


----------



## Teamgafftop2 (Nov 27, 2010)

Good looking dog! Please post pictures as he grows.


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

Thanks for the comments. He is a bullmastiff. He may end up bigger than my last one. I'll try and get a pic of him next to that football every Sunday.


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

One more.


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

Good looking pup!!Big paws already!


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

that last pic is the best. Congrats!


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

I want to get one very soon...he has the perfect block head/snout IMO.


----------



## huntnetime (Jul 23, 2004)

PHINS said:


> One more.


That's pretty much how he'll spend 2/3 of his life...in that very same position......neat doggie...


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Second time looking at the thread and I"m jealous, what is his name?


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

I have not named him yet. It is either Clive, Marlin, or Hawke. Leaning toward Hawke. He is a handful right now.


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

Good looking pup for sure. My neighbor had two males (brothers) named Remington and Winchester. They were about 175 lbs each.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

i love yer little monster!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

What a bull! Sweet pup!


----------



## DMONIC-FISH (Nov 17, 2011)

Thats going to be a expensive dog food bill....hes probably going to be atleast 130lbs....very good looking dog.


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

Thanks for the comments everyone. I'm glad I finally found one I liked.


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

Very cool and great looking pup. I like the idea of posting pics of him each week to see how big he gets.


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Your gonna have to buy a lot of footballs for the weekly pics, those footballs and anything else doesn't stand of chance of not being chewed up.


----------



## bonehead (Jan 25, 2009)

Handsome dog. I have one myself. he is 2.5 is missing a front leg and weights 127 lbs. They are a great bread of dogs.


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

Hi Bonehead

What happened to his leg? I'm not looking forward to the puppy stage, but they are awesome dogs when they are adults.


----------



## 61Bubbletop (Apr 29, 2011)

That is one cool pup. I thought when I guessed Boxer, it might be a Mastiff, just was not sure. I had a Neopolitan Mastiff. He weighed about 145 lbs, and was one of the smaller ones of the litter. His dad went 190, mom was about 160. Best or worst chewing story, depending on how you want to look at it? He got in my closet and chewed the toe off of 2 of my ostrich boots. Of course, it was not from 1 pair. It was 1 each from 2 different pairs. Learned my lesson real quick. Can't wait to see future pics.


----------



## bonehead (Jan 25, 2009)

He was born with a broken leg and the breeder didn't take care if it . I got him from a lady that rescues large breed dogs . The vet felt he would do better with out the leg . It was deformed and only bout 3 inches long . He is a real sweet dog . He is about 1.5 in this picture .


----------



## bonehead (Jan 25, 2009)

He was a great pup didn't take long to crate train him . He didn't chew much either . Always left him a lot of chew toys out . Oh and when he starts getting gas plain yogurt works great . When he gets feed at night he get 3 table spoons of it .


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

I think Copper would be a cool name.

And everything I've read about Bull Mastiff's is that they are very agreeable dogs, got to show you are the leader of the pack as with most dogs but quick learners, take commands well, don't require that much exercise, should feed a few times a day instead of once and very social able yet protective dogs.


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

Thanks for the update! Make sure that you're the 'Leader of the Pack' as the poster says.

Those jaws can crush! C2


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Good looking dog. You could be a weekly contributor to Friday Pics. I'm sure we will be able to see the change each week. At least for several weeks.


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

BH-
That is really good of you to adopt him. Not too many people would have taken on that responsibility.

Training is going good. He is much more motivated by food than toys or affection. I'm trying to get as many people to the house as I can to get him socialized before I can take him out in public for fear of parvovirus. 

Thanks again for all the comments. He is going to be huge and I take the responsibility seriously. 

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone.


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

Here is this weeks installment. 10 weeks and 1 day. He pretty much wants to run and eat everything including us 24/7. He will only chill out in his crate.


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

Another.


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

That is a slobber makin machine! My wife is a vet so I get to see lots of BMs. I love em but they will slobber you in the blink of an eye. Congrats


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

Here is yesterday's picture. 11 weeks and 1 day.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

getting bigger quick! good looking pup.


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

12 weeks!
Go Texans!


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

I think your puppy is good luck!


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

like a weed! i guess that football is lost to the pup!


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

Not yet but I don't think the football has much time left.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

PHINS said:


> Not yet but I don't think the football has much time left.


HAHA! i should have some puppy pics to post here in the coming weeks. Should be born around early to mid january.


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

Awesome. I'm looking forward to seeing pictures of him.


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

Here is the 13 week picture. He is growing fast and getting heavy.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Man that dog is growing. Great pics. Thanks


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

He's looking good! Better stock up on those 50lb sacks of food!


----------



## bonehead (Jan 25, 2009)

Looks like he is doing great .


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

Thanks. He is doing great!


----------



## BayouFishin (Jun 7, 2009)

Great dog, Phins
Haven't seen you around lately. Still doing the tips thing?
I'm that Beckman guy...........


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

he's getting big quick!


----------



## Lebber32 (Aug 8, 2010)

Bullmastiffs are an amazing breed. Here's mine, she is 3 1/2.


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

Great dogs but sometimes you gotta watch 'em...... just sayin.


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

I was a day late, but this is 14 weeks.


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

Big pup there!!!:spineyes:

I have a black lab...she used to be a puppy now she's a monster....but I love her.:doowapsta

Your pup looks great to me...happy days ahead, sir!!


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

bad news on the puppy front for me... the female didn't take this last cycle... so more waiting or a new breeder. i've heard a lot of good things about seven oaks north of san antonio, wish me luck! your pup is looking great!


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

POC that's a bummer. I had some issues getting mine too. It will work out for the best. 

Here is 15 weeks.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

PHINS said:


> POC that's a bummer. I had some issues getting mine too. It will work out for the best.
> 
> Here is 15 weeks.


He is getting BIG! And good news on my front, i've got my deposit in for first pick male from Millercreek Kennels in Somerville. Pups should welp late Feb, ready to go home in late April. There are a few 2coolers on here that have labs from this place, so i trust it will be a great dog. Here is a link to the kennel http://www.millercreekkennels.com/index.shtml

and here is a link to momma dog named Macie http://www.millercreekkennels.com/girls/Girls.shtml

Poppa dog is a MH field trial dog from a guy that wants pick of the litter. So after that, i get first male. I've seen pictures of him, and he's a bad arse. i'm going to meet with them in a few weeks and take more pictures too. will post back.


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

That is great news. Those are some beautiful dogs.


----------



## bonehead (Jan 25, 2009)

you dog is looking great. how is the house training going ? Is he a chewer ?I was lucky with mone only thing he chewed up was a work boot he ate the whole upper off the boot.


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

House training is going well. The only accidents he has had lately were my fault. Yes he is a chewing machine. I can't let him out of my sight if I want to keep my belongings. Even in the backyard he is constantly eating something. He really likes mulch. 

Thank you.


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

Here is 4 months. Growing fast.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

loves that football! good lookin dog. how is the chewing?


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

Chewing is getting a lot better. He is learning what he can and can't chew. I can let him run around a lot longer now without worrying about my couch and other stuff. He will look at stuff with this look of man that sure looks good to chew, but if you tell him no he will move on. The training and crate have been huge.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks for keeping us posted. Great looking dog, big dog.


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

17 weeks.


----------



## bonehead (Jan 25, 2009)

He is growing like a weed, How is the chewing and house training going?


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

He is house trained and the chewing is MUCH better. I work with him everyday and he is always within sight so I can correct him immediately.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Love his expression. They can really show they are trying to understand. Belle the Hell dog does that, then tries her best to talk. Of course we look at her the same way trying to understand then talk back to her like we have good sense.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

How precious!! Look at the feet on that little guy! Just realized this is an older thread. Oops.

He is growing like a weed!!! And his feet are fitting his body better. A little.


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

Thanks Spirit. He does have a ways to go before he grows into his feet.


----------



## bonehead (Jan 25, 2009)

PHINS said:


> Thanks Spirit. He does have a ways to go before he grows into his feet.


Before you know it he will be 125 lbs. I think mine grew the most for 4 months to 8 months. he had a big growth spurt . does yours have a gas problem ?


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

I can tell he is starting to grow faster. No gas yet. I have him on a good diet and all is well so far. I do need to expand on his training. He learns so fast he gets bored with repetition.


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

18 weeks.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

dam how much does he weigh now, 65-70 lbs?


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

No he's only 38.


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

19 weeks. He is doing great.


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

Here are this weeks pics.


----------



## TexasBoy79 (Jan 5, 2009)

Growing like a weed!!!

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

good lookin pooch!


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

looks big in the 18 week pic, but i noticed he was laying sideways on pillow, good looking pup though


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Great looking puppy


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

20 weeks. 
He was rooting for the giants.


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

21 weeks.


----------



## twoZJs (Jul 23, 2008)

He'll grow out of the fun of chewing on everything after week #58.  

Is he getting larger or you just letting more air out of that ball?


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

Twozjs

I have been thinking the same thing LOL. 

Nope he is growing. So far he's been a pretty good boy all things considered.


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

Is that the original football or the "weekly" football?


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Wow! Getting big real fast.


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

Same football.


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

22 weeks and 50lbs.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

I think he likes to have his picture taken. Lookin' good.


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

He only looked up after I took the antler he was chewing on.


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

Holy moly! 5 months old and already 50 pounds?!?! When does he get fitted for a saddle? Great looking dog!!


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

You would not think he weighed that much looking at him but he is solid. 

I'm guessing he will end up about 140. His parents were on the larger side for bullmastiffs.


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

23 weeks


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Looking at those paws he is going to be a big boy...


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

Great looking pup!!

He's gonna be a big'un!!


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Almost time for a new bed


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

Flatsmaster-
That is what I was thinking. I need to take the divider out of his crate too. Glad I saved the big bed from my last Bully. 

Thanks for the replies everyone. He has been a pretty good dog.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Had one for a shop dog there great


----------



## bonehead (Jan 25, 2009)

looking good


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

He got a bigger bed. I broke out my last dog, Dirk's bed. I think he's happy.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Man he's growing. I'll bet he loves that king size bed.


----------



## Splash (Oct 22, 2004)

What a treat to watch your puppy grow into a dog. I do appreciate you keeping us involved in his growth......thank you!!!


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

Here is 6 months. And yes he still wants to eat everything. I've only heard him bark 2 times. He's very stealthy. 

Thanks for your replies.


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

Here is a cool action shot.


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

He finally got tired enough to sleep outside his crate for the first time.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

man that guy is getting big! mine was born 2/28. I'm going to pick him out march 31, and then take him home a few weeks after that. you'll see pics soon!


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

Awesome. I can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

25 weeks.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

That dog bed is bigger than my recliner. Want to adopt me?


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

26 Weeks. We had our first training class this Saturday. Hawke did well and is learning fast.


----------



## bonehead (Jan 25, 2009)

growing like a weed


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

dont know how i missed this but, sweet pup . thanks for posting.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

picked out our new chocolate lab this weekend at 4.5 weeks old. Here is a picture of him. We get to take him home Tuesday after easter. I know he looks like a black lab in the picture but it's just the lighting, i promise.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

POC Troutman said:


> picked out our new chocolate lab this weekend at 4.5 weeks old. Here is a picture of him. We get to take him home Tuesday after easter. I know he looks like a black lab in the picture but it's just the lighting, i promise.


haha....hope yer ready, mine is 2.5 and hasn't slowed down a bit. :rotfl::cheers:


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Another one, now you can see the chocolate.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

ya marcus, we're ready!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

POC Troutman said:


> ya marcus, we're ready!


pretty looking pup....my boss just got a black lab a few weeks ago...brought her to the ranch, our chef has a 1 year old, so they play...well, we heard a loud yelp, we all ran out thinking the pup got hurt....it was the other way around, she was hanging off the 1 year old's bottom lip and wouldn't let go despite being shook like a rag doll! :biggrin:


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

HAHA!


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

POC

They are beautiful. They aren't going to be small either.


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

Missed a week. Here is 28.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Great looking pup, love mastiffs!

And POC, really cool, I'm jealous. As you can see I love chocolates!! All labs, but especially chocolates.


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

I don't know why I thought you got two dogs. He is awesome.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Big boy!


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

He was only a puppy for like a week!! Still gotta lot of growin to go


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

Just an update on Hawke. He is a year old now and has been a fantastic family member. He is about 95 pounds. I don't think he is going to get much bigger. He is a midget compared to my last bully. He has an awesome temperament and has not met an animal or person he doesn't like. 

He has had pretty bad allergies which caused me to get him allergy tested. He is allergic to Bahaia grass mainly but also some mites and trees.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

nice horse, where's your dog??? just kidding man, lookin great. My beast turned 8 months yesterday, weighing in at 60 pounds!


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

Very nice looking pup. Congrats!


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

Haha. It's crazy he will play fetch like a retriever my last Bully didn't want anything to do with any of that. 

Sounds like your boy is going to be big.


----------



## bonehead (Jan 25, 2009)

good looking hound. Mine is almost three now and is 125 lbs.


----------



## dallasrick (Jan 5, 2005)

Oh my gawd, he's gonna be a hoss lol


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

Bonehead- 
Do you remember how much he weighed at a year. Either Hawke is growing slow or he is going to be relatively small.


----------



## bonehead (Jan 25, 2009)

he was right at 80 lbs but he is missing a leg . Your pup shouldn't stop growing till he is 3 . Mine really started to fill out about 2 years old


----------



## BigBay420 (Jun 20, 2005)

Did you get that catahoula from me?


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

Bigbay

Yes my dad did. His name is Bleu. He is an awesome dog and my dad loves him. He had a birthday party for him last week. Here he is with my dog. He is huge.


----------



## PHINS (May 25, 2004)

Thanks for giving my dad a new best friend.


----------

